# Meguiars tire dressing - Messy!



## nickbow (Jul 17, 2015)

Am I doing something wrong? Used this product last week, pretty sparingly, on the BFG All Terrains on my Hilux, and the mess is horrendous! It was like applying cooking oil, so I cleaned off as much as possible for minimal fling, but a week later, the alloys are greasy and black.
Any thoughts? All comments appreciated, especially if I've done something daft!
Cheers.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

i found it to be the same to be honest. does seem to sling but also lasts a fair amount of time.

i found a sponge best for applying and as thin as possible.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

That seems to be what it's like, horribly messy and slings everywhere


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I squeeze some on to a bit of foam and then apply it that way and lightly wipe with a crappy old MF after a few mins to help.
Never had any issues with this method.










Kinda ropey pic but I've just found out it's all I've got of tyres lol


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

To be honest I found the same thing (looks really bad on a white car) and ended up giving mine away and moving to another product.


----------



## nickbow (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you all! I'm thinking like cossiecol!


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> To be honest I found the same thing (looks really bad on a white car) and ended up giving mine away and moving to another product.


What do you now use, I've been using the product for a while and have almost ran out so looking at purchasing something else?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're thinking of changing, Gyeon tire is a good shout.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm struggling to understand how its flung inwards and got on the wheels ?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Kev.O said:


> What do you now use, I've been using the product for a while and have almost ran out so looking at purchasing something else?


I'm currently using Infinity Wax Rubber Wax for tyres trust me when i say you'll get zero sling. Prior to that it was Carpro Perl and I keep Autoglanz Ubershwarz in my kit for a gloss dressing option.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kev.O said:


> What do you now use, I've been using the product for a while and have almost ran out so looking at purchasing something else?


I use Opti-Bond Tyre Gel, or Ammo Mud (doesn't last as long as opti-bond), Zanio gets really nice results too.

All depends if you like a gloss or Matt finish, personally I don't like shiny tyres however other don't like Matt tyres.


----------



## nickbow (Jul 17, 2015)

dholdi said:


> I'm struggling to understand how its flung inwards and got on the wheels ?


I assume at lower speeds the wheel isn't turning fast enough to fling it far away. It's basically splattered all over the place!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've used megs tyre dressing for ages and I don't have any problems. I even put a second layer on after an hour also and still no problems. I get about two weeks put of it and I do 1100 miles a month.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickbow (Jul 17, 2015)

footfistart said:


> I've used megs tyre dressing for ages and I don't have any problems. I even put a second layer on after an hour also and still no problems. I get about two weeks put of it and I do 1100 miles a month.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


Wonder if it's because the tires are chunky off road tires? The deep side lugs might have stopped me spreading the dressing as thinly as i thought.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

nickbow said:


> Wonder if it's because the tires are chunky off road tires? The deep side lugs might have stopped me spreading the dressing as thinly as i thought.


I think that could be it, I also use it and have no fling issues.
As I alluded to earlier, centrifugal force will fling any excess away from the wheel even at low speed.
Two or three pea sized blobs on a sponge is all I use for 1 coat on 18" tyres.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

dholdi said:


> I think that could be it, I also use it and have no fling issues.
> As I alluded to earlier, centrifugal force will fling any excess away from the wheel even at low speed.
> Two or three pea sized blobs on a sponge is all I use for 1 coat on 18" tyres.


I've used it before, had some issues, but I was applying it very heavily to be honest. Short run in the car, at no more than 30mph had it all over the place, but not on the wheels. The centrifugal force will throw the dressing away from the pivot point.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Megs Endurance gets a lot of positive reviews. I personally think it is horrible stuff. Slimey, greasy and it never dries on the tyre. This results in every bit of dust and dirt sticking itself your side wall leaving a mess to clean on your next maintenance wash.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I use a thin layer well rubbed in with a sponge and have never had any issues with sling. It's my go to dressing for durability.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine leaked in a bag all over the cloth I used for applying. It was much better than applying straight from the bottle. 

I now just leave the cloth saturated and use it like that. Something evaporates making it better.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I dislike Megs tyre dressing a lot. Threw nearly a whole bottle in the bin it was so bad. 

Now I use Gyeon tyre gel or Achem Hi Shine when I went my tyres to be super glossy!


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I use it now and again, swapping between it and PERL. I apply it sparingly on a sponge and then wipe down with an old MF, I've never had any problems with sling. It is however horrible to work with, I've an old pair of marigolds dedicated to using it!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I tend to agree with most of what's been said so far.
Some tyres are worse than others for sling. I use it to dress the tyres of a customers white 911. A yellow sponge applicator pad, that's already been used numerous times, is sufficient to dress all 4 tyres without the need to add any more gel to the applicator...thats how far it goes!! No sling whatsoever. The tyres are very low profile though with quite smooth side walls. Cheap disposable gloves are also essential as it is messy :thumb:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

What dchapman, ronan and tony said.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like a fussy product, so many others out there I wouldn't bother with it. 

Gonz.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

And there's so many out there that promise lots but deliver little. Look great on day one, but then disappears after a drive around the block or the first drop of rain.
Each to their own I guess :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech T1 done!

Gonz.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be suprised if Gtec T1 and Megs Endurance are the same product, consistency seems identical to me.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Megs has worked fine on all the tyres ive tried it on. Never had an issue with sling, lasts well, smells lovely and you need so little a bottle will last ages.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

As others have said, there's far better products out there. It's one of the most disappointing detailing products I've bought. It put me off Meguiars products years ago. Slings and attracts dust no matter how carefully and sparingly applied.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've honestly never a single problem with Megs Endurance. 

Which tyre dressing are you using, the original Endurance, the spray one or this new glittery aerosol one?
How are you applying it and how much? 

Gyeon Tire is a great choice if you are changing, but it's worth seeing if you could alter something you're doing and be able to use what you already have.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Gyeon tyre is no doubt an awesome product but if you have Meguairs tyre gel (not the spray) why not make use of it? 

The first "gotcha" is that the tyre must be clean and wiped off other tyre dressings and dirt.

The second is that it needs to be applied to a sponge applicator pad then rubbed to ensure thin application is achieved. If you find it slinging over the rims then probably too much was applied or it was not wiped off. This is where the sponge applicator pad comes in handy.

You can then use a MF cloth to wipe away any excess tyre gel (it wont be as shiny and wet looking but it wont sling all over).

A second coat can be applied once the first coat has dried but ensure it is thin.

Hope this helps anyone. :lol:


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

cargainz said:


> Gyeon tyre is no doubt an awesome product but if you have Meguairs tyre gel (not the spray) why not make use of it?
> 
> The first "gotcha" is that the tyre must be clean and wiped off other tyre dressings and dirt.
> 
> ...


Nice simple instructuons mate 

It's easy stuff to use, any sling just means too much excess product has been applied.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Moravcik52 said:


> Nice simple instructuons mate
> 
> It's easy stuff to use, any sling just means too much excess product has been applied.


Good celtic man here by the looks of it


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Good celtic man here by the looks of it












Well spotted Brian


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

weemax said:


> Well spotted Brian


Have to say, well played sir:lol:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Couldn't resist


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've got a curved shaped sponge thing I use for tyres and because it's greasy it goes much further. And because i use the same sponge for that purpose there is always some dressing in there from previous so I use even less. I do a length of the sponge which is about three inches and that can do three of my 18" before needing more. I towels be nice if it was less oily as it is a messy product but looks good. Trial and error. If you want it to last longer then be sure your tyres are clean and grease free where possible and do one layer. Leave to soak and wipe excess. Then add another layer a couple of hours later. I can get almost two weeks do this even in wet weather.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I use this to apply tyre dressing. Cheap from most super markets. Trim the scouring pad surface off with a craft knife to leave just the foam. Clean hands is a bonus. Remember to store with the pad up


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

